# Блокада шейного отдела позвоночника



## Саша Серова (10 Фев 2018)

Вчера сделали блокаду новокаиновую в шейный отдел при сильных болях головы в затылке,до шеи и самого шейного отдела.Сразу же усилились боли во всей голове,бросили в жар,слабость,редкое онемение рук,состояние очень плохое.Около часа возились со мной врачи частной клиники,потом вызвали скорую,сейчас на стационаре нахожусь всё с теми же головными болями.Отчего это могло произойти?Если новокаин при удалении зубов делали уколы.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Фев 2018)

@Саша Серова, неправильно выполнена ЛМБ.


----------



## Саша Серова (10 Фев 2018)

У меня межпозвонк.грыжа шейного и грудного отделов,протрузии и спондилиоз.Три дня мучалась болями в затылке,шее,голове.Вызывала скорую,обезболивали,посоветовали к психиатору,сказали что психо_депипссивное состояние,вот и пришлось идти в частную клинику Лайт г Кирова к неврологу,он и посоветовал новокоиновую блокаду с кортизоном.Сделал по три укола по бокам шейных позвонков и у меня сразу же появилась сначала тяжесть в голове,затем боли,тошнота,жар,слабость.Вот так я и оказалась в стационаре.Сделали во головы с контрастом,результат думаю в понедельник врач скажет.Пока на капельницах и таблетках.Последствия могут быть серьёзные?Я после рча по поводу ФП и удалении ЩЗ,аденомы надпочечников.Все диагнозы в карточке,которую я предоставляла неврологу.Что именно со мной было и куда попал новокаин?Лицо опухшее,какое то водянистое и боли с затылка и до шеи.Извините,первый раз на форуме


----------



## La murr (11 Фев 2018)

@Саша Серова, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2018)

Блокада мышечная, что-то сложно навредить.
Скорее всего реакция на Новокаин, и то что вводили Новокаин до этого не исключает ситуации, тем более что зубы под новокаином не лечат уже лет 20, так что наверняка не им обезболивали.
Есть вариант и реакции на гидрокортизон (как раз жар специфичен), и на место введение (триггер потому и называется "болевая точка",  что Ее раздражение может давать боль).
Есть вариант и психоэмоциональный - в обморок при взятии крови из вены, наверное каждый 20 падает.
Сама реакция не страшна, плохо что не помогла и остались те же головные боли.
Опять несколько вариантов:
- это не головная боль напряжения 
- это головная боль напряжения+ сочетание со второй формой это проблемы - писихоэмоциональным напряжением 
- это вообще не ГБН

Как с давлением, с температурой, с анализами крови, нет ли мигрени, нет ли повышения ВЧД, мрт головы сделали, УЗИ МАГ и ШО с поворотами головы, рентген шейного отдела, может быть и с функциональной нагрузкой? 
Все это важно.
Большинству при сильной боли таковая процедура помогает, как аспирин при температуре, называется симптоматическое лечение.
Так как вам не помогла, то надо искать причины головной боли более тщательно.


----------

